# Thinking about getting a 24in



## Riavyn (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I was at the BMX track and one of my friends said he might start racing his dads cruiser, and suggested I sell a couple of my old bikes and get one. The more I think about this the more of a good idea it seems. Give me a better bike to mess around on, use at the skatepark, etc. 

Can anyone suggest a good 24in complete that would be easy to manual/hop/spin, and would fare ok on the track? I'd rather have a bike that can manual/hop well than one that does well on the track but sucks otherwise. Ive been looking at the DK General Lee 24, any better suggestions?
Im currently 5'7", but am still growing...


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

your really not going to find a 24 that can manual hop and at the same time race well. id either get a race bike and only race it or build up a more mountain oriented 24" such as a tonic fab or usb theres also the gt ruckus uf 24 complete that is a great bike but i doubt it would be any good for racing
or you can build up a 20
the new dt r/t has a 22in top tube


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

also id stay away from the general lee DK has great bikes but the general isnt one of them
go with the fury or like what i said before the new r/t


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Get the subrosa 24in.




its awesome.


----------



## Riavyn (Jan 6, 2008)

Formerbmx37 said:


> your really not going to find a 24 that can manual hop and at the same time race well. id either get a race bike and only race it or build up a more mountain oriented 24" such as a tonic fab or usb theres also the gt ruckus uf 24 complete that is a great bike but i doubt it would be any good for racing
> or you can build up a 20
> the new dt r/t has a 22in top tube


I dont really care if it races well, Im sticking to my 20in for racing, the 24in would be for messing around at the local track, skatepark, wherever...
I looked at GT, a little out of my price range, it needs to be under 400 since the money is coming from old bikes =(



aggiebiker said:


> Get the subrosa 24in.


I looked at it, any reason why its so good? It does look awesome though =P


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

a 24 isnt going to be easy to manual or hop 
id stick with a 20 or get a 26


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Alot of people would say the GT UF24 manuals fairly well. 

A 20" is not nearly as comfortable as a 26", but way more fun once you get adjusted to the confined area.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

two six.
bigger is better


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

I have two cruisers actually... well 3 if you count my 24in NightTrain but thats more of a mountain bike.

Ok so back to what you want...

1. 2007 Felt Sector 24
2. 2007 DK Charger 24

The two bikes have completely different geometry...so much to the point where i have trouble changing between the two, and actually only ride the Felt during the racing season, and my girlfriend rides the DK for fun.

The Felt is pure race geometry, long, and fast. I have this bike built up to an extreme, not one part on it is stock... You probably don't want a felt because of the fact it is completelt race oriented and will not suit your purpose.

The DK on the other hand is awesome... it has a shorter rear triangle and is easier to manual, first time i took it to the track i looped it out a few times (thank god i didn't have my clippless pedals on it at the time), its a very agile bike, i love the way it feels. The parts spec on the bike is awesome, and comes with great wheels and hubs...great tires as well. I did replace a few parts just to make it look different.

I would definitely give the DK a good solid look. 

Crap just noticed your price range and both the bikes i listed are out of yours....hmmm.... look under your couch fine the change and buy the DK.


----------



## Riavyn (Jan 6, 2008)

J5isalive said:


> I would definitely give the DK a good solid look.
> 
> Crap just noticed your price range and both the bikes i listed are out of yours....hmmm.... look under your couch fine the change and buy the DK.


Yeah, just a bit out of my price range =(
But the geometry on the fury is the same, and its more in my price range, and I don't care to much if the parts suck, I can replace them later if I have too


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Diamondback makes the Mr. Lucky 24''. Haro makes the X24. Both are in the $300-400 price range.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

edit:i can't think of anything in the general lee price range


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I work at a shop that deals Haro, so I get a discount...this is a pic of when I first got it. It's now got a Duo Rogue/Macneil pivotal setup, Primo Dirt Monsters, new Season Skaggle grips, ODSY Monolever and I'll be lacing up an Atomlab Pimp to a ODSY Hazard once I get the rim. Cranks and pedals are the next on the list. I'm thinking Madera Protocols and now probably ODSY trailmixs thanks to sittingduck. Surprisingly, I haven't gotten around to running straight cable, but that's happening soon.

It's nice. The main frame is crmo, it's a bit heavy and the chainstays are long as they are on most 24s. I'm not gonna lie; manuals are harder on this thing than my MC Rumble. Rotations aren't terribly hard, but you do feel the longer stays.

I'll be buying a Haro Forum Pro Lite this summer! It'll be sickorz.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

save your money and wait for the NS holy.... it'll be worth it at around 550.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Do you know if the NS Holy will allow for a suspended fork?


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just curious. How much will you have in the Haro when you are done with your upgrades?
Seems like it would be better just buying a frame and building it up instead. At least you would get what you want right away. That the way I have always done it.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryan67 said:


> Just curious. How much will you have in the Haro when you are done with your upgrades?
> Seems like it would be better just buying a frame and building it up instead. At least you would get what you want right away. That the way I have always done it.


I'm never done with upgrades. But when I trade out all the stock parts for my own choice of parts, it'll be probably around 1000 put into it total (that's the high end; low end with EP would be like 600-700 hopefully). Like I said, I got employee pricing at a shop, so it was a good price. the stock spec lasted about 3 months before I needed a new rear wheel, which is more than I could ask for at the price. Frames are expensive if you buy frame only (especially bmxs), but you do get to build it up how you want to. The Holy can be set up with a short travel suspension fork. It is more of a mountain bike with a slight bmx influence than the Haro. The Haro is a bmx cruiser (no suspension forks on this one, unless you find a REALLY short A-C), while the NS holy has the geo of a mtb.

I second A Grove on the Holy. It's a kickass bike, and I think definitely worth saving up for. The mtb geometry definitely helps make the bike nimbler, unlike the bmx race-inspired bmx cruiser (I still love cruisers though... )

I got the Haro because I wasn't sure about this whole bmx cruiser thing...if I had dropped 300 on a frame and a gazillion more on parts to build my own up to my spec, then realized I hated the geo or something, I'd be out a LOT more money than the coin I dished out for the Haro. Now I need to get a 20", namely, the Haro Forum Pro Lite. I need something that won't break my microscopic bank, either to buy initially or to maintain, and a 20" is just the ticket.:thumbsup:

Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmm...so the Holy will cost $550 state-side eh?

When will it be released? 

I really want to try a 24", and the GT Ruckus UF24 is still hard to get for a reasonable price.


----------

